# Picking up the weights again.



## Fifty-one (Apr 29, 2008)

Growing up, I had always been the tall skinny guy type. Six-ft tall and 153 lbs. and not a pound more no matter how hard I tried. My favorite sports activity was cycling during the warmer months. Around the age of thirty, I figured that weight training could boost my size & strength . So I rode & lifted. Then I realized all that riding was using up precious calories and stopped. Fast forward a couple of years, I weighing 170 and the bean-pole look was gone. 

Being the slightly obsessive guy I am, I said "Why stop here"?. With more attention paid to eating and training, I went up to 192-lbs and people (the opposite sex  ) were really taking notice. Well a job change and some fairly jacked-up working hours, I wasn't training anymore.

Fast forward ten years, same job, but now much better hours. My birthday rolls around again in 6 more weeks and I _*will*_ be in better shape than the last several birthdays . To that end, I've been lifting again for a few weeks and the ol' muscle cells still know what to do.

As expected after a ten year layoff, the poundage being used now is embarrasingly light, but ya gotta re-learn to walk before you can run, hehe.


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Set the goals and let 'er rip...  you don't have much time ya know.. 

Don't worry about the #'s..  I am with you on that one..  I don't lift much, but I try to make it count..


----------

